# Paths of the Damned, Pt. 1: Through the Drakwald



## Citizen Mane (May 27, 2006)

This is the IC thread for my Warhammer FRP 2e PbP.

1. Out of Character
2. Rogues Gallery

*Dramatis Personae*
Ottokar Kurtzlander, Human Initiate of Sigmar (Lot)
Winifred von Troutheim, Human Noble (Wilphe)
Grimkrag Dronggunson, Dwarf Shieldbreaker (Iron Captain)
Grundi, Dwarf Outlaw (Karl Green)
Falandror Alaltiroas, Elf Rogue (Insight)

*Paths of the Damned: Through the Drakwald*

All of you grew up listening to stories of the Great War Against Chaos.  The tale of Magnus the Pious and his vitory over the armies of Chaos is well known.  While there have been wars and threats in the 200 years since, there has been nothing on that scale.  Until now.  This year, the Chaos Lord Archaon invaded the Empire with five mighty armies. They swept down from the Chaos Wastes, ranks filled with mutant warriors, nightmarish monsters, and power-mad sorcerers.  Flagellants and other prophets of doom declared these the End Times.  And as these armies pillaged and burned their way through the northern provinces of the Empire, it was easy to believe.

You've heard endless stories ove the past few months.  They say that Sigmar once again walked the earth.  They say an army of wolves attacked the Kislevian city of Erengrad.  They say the dead rose from their graves to defend the Empire.  They say a mighty victory was won at Middenheim.  They say a plague has choked the streets of Talabheim with bloated corpses.

You can only believe what is in front of your eyes.  You are in the town of Untergard in the Drakwald Forest.  A nine-day battle took place here, as Beastmen tried to force their way across the town's great bridge.  They were rebuffed, but the price was high.  The town is in ruins, and its remaining citizens struggle to survive.  The Imperial army has long since moved on from Untergard, leaving behind only its dead.  You've heard tell of more battles up north, but the war here seems over.  Or so you hope.

You have been in Untergard for several days, as rainstorms of the utmost savagery lashed the Drakwald.  You find two things when you awaken: the rainstorm has broken, and there is a commotion in the nearby Ackerplatz, the decrepit town square.

Most of the seventy-five survivors of Untergard have already gathered there and are muttering reslessly to one another.  Many still nurse battle wounds, while others are clearly too old or young to have taken part in the fighting.  All are ragged and pale, and some are clearly pinched by hunger.


----------



## Lot (May 27, 2006)

Ottokar climbs out of his bedroll, yawning and pushing his feet into his boots.  Slipping his dirty white robe over his wool shirt, he grabs his warhammer, tankard, and cutlery.  Ottokar knows a few friendly people who have helped with his meals, but food's short all over.  Pulling back the tent flap, Ottokar walks out into the morning.

Seeing and hearing the commotion amongst the people, the young initiate heads over to Ackerplatz to see what is going on.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 28, 2006)

[sblock]Something I should have mentioned, which I didn't, if you'd like to do something that warrants a test, go ahead and roll it.  I'll let you know if the roll is necessary or applicable when I post next.  Please use Invisible Castle, and link to your results.

*Lot*: Make a Very Easy Gossip Test (+30%).[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (May 28, 2006)

[sblock=Ottokar Roll]Roll: 3[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (May 28, 2006)

Winifred wakes and takes stock. It's fair to say she considers it the nicest ruin that isn't already being claimed by a native resident - rank hath it's priviliges. She looks out from under her horse, which getting used to this, has not stepped on her during the night. Her valet has disappeared for the moment, but after checking she's reasonably certain that he didn't take of her belongings with him. This might mean that he'll be back, or it may mean that he was just too scared to steal from her - if that was indeed the case, then's he's much wiser than she gave him credit.

    She hobbles the horse well tying a good knot in the reins, so that even if anyone cuts them then they'll have a hard job riding it away. She looks about to make sure this is not some sort of feigned distraction to get everyone into the centre and then heads towards the crowd. However, rather than enter the mob she finds a vantage point at the edge and looks over to see what the fuss is.

[sblock]If she's making the same gossip test [/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (May 28, 2006)

Grimkrag awakens at the sound of some dog barking and he squints his eyes as the sunlight falls through a small hole in the ceiling of the barn where he has been sleeping these last few days. He looks around and sees that some of the others who sleep here, mainly refuges or people who fought in the battle, have already gone to scrounge up some breakfast while a few are still fast asleep. He pushes back his blanket and sits up scratching the back of his head. He looks for his waterskin and drinks the last few drops and then finally pulls on his clothes and boots to get some water, his wooden plate and cutlery under his arm hoping he might also find some food.


----------



## Citizen Mane (May 29, 2006)

*Ottokar, Winifred*: You both find out with relative ease that Captain Schiller (who had organized the defense of Untergard) will announce that Count Boris Todbringer of Middenheim has sent a caravan of food and supplies to help the town get back on its feet.

*Grimkrag*: You're able to scare up some hard bread and a spot of watered down wine, but not much else this morning.  You do notice that the people in the Ackerplatz seem restless and excited.[sblock]I delayed responding a bit because I thought we might get a few more responses, but then I remembered it's a holiday weekend here in the States.  I'll add people in as they appear in the thread.  [/sblock]


----------



## Lot (May 31, 2006)

Ottokar cuts through the crowd to see if he can find the good captain and have a word with him.  He looks for any familiar faces in the crowd to discuss this information with.


----------



## Iron Captain (May 31, 2006)

Grimkrag stands at the edge of the crowd munching on his bread and sipping from his tankard. He nudges one of the people standing around.

"Say, what's going on?"

After the man tells him what is going on Grimkrag snorts:"Ha! Finally some good grub."

[sblock=OOC] Gossip Roll = 18 [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 31, 2006)

Falandror keeps moving, always seeking people with whom to chat or joke, forestalling the doom he assumes is coming.  A lanky creature, the elf is cheery enough, given the squalid, murky circumstances of the blown-out Untergard.

He settles in near a group of somewhat wounded, but definitely soured, veterans of the local watch.

"Honestly," he says to no one in particular, "The only reason I even stick around this place is to keep the lot of you entertained."  This was only partially true; Falandror had been trying for some time to cobble together a group to leave Untergard, to no avail.

"Anyone up for a game of cards?" he asks, finding a table and some chairs from the burned out husk of a local tavern.

No one seems to be interested, so Falandror sits, waiting for inevitable doom.  He sighs.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 2, 2006)

*Ottokar*: You move through the crowd looking for Captain Schiller, but don't see him anywhere quite yet, but you do manage to talk to a handful of local citizens and wounded warriors that you recognize.  Most of them tell you nothing, but one of them tells you that the Drakwald is still full of Beastmen and various stragglers from the Chaos armies.

*Grimkrag*: The man smiles wryly at you.  "Say, I don't know if you've heard, but Dietrich supposedly has some sort of holy relic.  I wonder what an old man like him is doing with something like that."  Dietrich is a local man, fairly devout in his belief in Sigmar, but not necessarily a member of the priesthood that you know about.

*Everyone*: After a short while -- some ten or fifteen minutes -- the buzz grows louder, and a ripple runs through the crowd as Captain Schiller appears.  One of his watchmen sets up a box for him to stand on.  He mounts it spryly for a man of his age (you'd place him around 50). Though his uniform is torn and his armor dented, the captain still commands the respect of the crowd.  He motions once, and the crowd quiets.

"People of Untergard," he begins, "this is a glorious day.  I have received a letter from Count Todbringer of Middenheim.  The old wolf still lives, and the city of Middenheim still stands."  With this, the crowd cheers, and Schiller again has to gesture for silence.

"Count Todbringer sends his thanks to all of Untergard for the part you played in hampering the invaders.  He said, 'the battle for the Untergard Bridge will go down as one of the most glorious moments in Middenland's history.'  Be proud.  Our dead -- your friends and families -- have not died in vain."  Again, the crowd cheers.

"To show his gratitude for our valour, the Count has sent us a token of his appreciation."  Schiller opens a bag and pulls out some fine bread and a bottle of one of Middenland's wines.  "We have received thirty loaves of fresh bread and twelve bottles of wine.  For the moment, we can stop rationing."

Some of the poorer people's eyes go wide at the bread and wine, and, soon, a chant rises through the crowd, "Long live the Count!  Long live the Count!"  Schiller grins widely and holds up a loaf of bread and the bottle of wine as the cheers grow louder.

Suddenly, there is a loud crack and the bottle shatters, showering the captain with blood red wine and glass.  He drops the loaf of bread to the ground.  Panicked, the crowd begins to scatter, making a wild dash to find cover in the open spaces of the Ackerplatz.[sblock]Perception tests, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jun 2, 2006)

Ottokar's hand goes instinctively to his hammer, which he pulls from his belt as he spins, trying to find anything out of the ordinary.

[sblock=Perception]Roll = 7[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 2, 2006)

Grimkrag drops his tankard and looks for cover somewhere. He curses while looking around to see where the shot came from. "Blast! Me here with just my dagger."

If things seem relatively safe, then Grimkrag will try to run to the barn and retrieve his armour and weapons.

[sblock=OOC] Perception Test 85% = Failure.
Grimkrag is only wearing his regular clothes and only has his dagger with him since he wasn't expecting a fight.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 2, 2006)

Winifred looks gratified at the Count's largesse, not so much because of the what it is, but because of the symbol it sends. Obviously he knows the right way to do things.

    At the sound of the short she looks around for the tell-tale puff of smoke and notches an arrow ready to fire if she spots anything. She's a little bit exposed up where she is, and a nagging voice says going to get shot next - however, she also reckons that that would be right, proper and do her stature with the townsfolk no harm whatsoever.

ooc:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=467939  39, a (narrow) failure.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 2, 2006)

No stranger to combat, Falandror quickly rises and draws his longsword and dagger.  He looks around, seeing nothing initially.

"An attack, but from where?  Has anyone seen them? Where are they?"

[OOC: Perception 36.  WS 31 if need be.  Falandror will attack with the Longsword, and parry with the Dagger (WS 11 woohoo).]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 4, 2006)

[sblock]*OOC*: We're missing Karl Green, but I'm going to press on.  Just as a note, we're not in Combat Time yet, Insight, although I'll use those actions once we switch into it, if you like.[/sblock]*Ottokar, Falandror*: You quickly turn towards the bridge, perceiving that the shot came from somewhere in the vicinity of the ruined coaching station on the east side of the bridge.  Also, you can see four mutants running across the bridge.  The foremost has tentacles instead of arms, and behind him you can one with a pig's snout and one with shaggy fur and horns.  In the last rank is one with three eyes.  Dressed only in filthy rags, they rush towards you, their watery eyes full of malice.[sblock]Because of the perception check, I'm going to run a surprise round here.  Ottokar and Falandror can act, and Grimkrag and Winifred will have to wait one round.  Because of this, I'm going to ask for y'all to (1) roll initiative and (2) post either two rounds of actions (if you aren't surprised) or just one (if you are).  That way, we'll keep things moving and everyone involved.  For our purposes, let's assume that the party is roughly close to the bridge — close enough to meet the charging mutants.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jun 4, 2006)

Ottokar sees the mutants approaching fast over the bridge.  As he closes, he stops.  Deciding against charging into the frey, he pulls up and prepares a solid attack as the tentacled mutants closes into melee.

[sblock=OOC]Ottokar is making a standard attack (half action) and maintaining a parrying stance(half action) for both rounds. Initiative: 28 Attack 1: 36%(hit), hit to the body (63), 13 Damage; Attack 2: 86%(miss)  Parry 1: 73% (fail); Parry 2: 1% (success)[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 4, 2006)

Grimkrag spins around at the sound of the four mutants crossing the bridge.
_Blast I have only my dagger. Perhaps I should fetch my weapons? Bah there is no time and it is good to die with honour in battle._
He looks around for a better weapon but if he doesn't find one he'll simply chrage the closest mutant with his dagger, letting out a fierce battle cry.

[Sblock=OOC]Initiative = 29.
Attack Roll = 49% A hit to the left leg!
2 Points of Damage (1d10-3+3+1) with the dagger.

Dodge Blow Roll:52 Failure!

Toughness Bonus = 4 + no armour[/Sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 6, 2006)

Winifred takes a moment to catch her breath and react to the foul beasts crossing the bridge. Forcing herself to be calm, she notes the rush to melee and aims carefully for the furthest beastman, hoping to bring it down before it reaches melee range.

OOC:
[sblock]Initative = 33
Half Action to Aim
Half Action to Shoot
Attack = 33, target = 46
Hit to the Left Arm 
Damage = 13
If it has 12 Wounds, then Critical Value of +1, roll of 48 gives a 3 result "Hand Incapacitated"

edit:
I did of course forget about Ulrics fury, which the roll of 48 does not unleash, or the mutants toughness. I can therefore assume that she didn't get a crit.

Rolls [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 9, 2006)

Not being a brave sort, but also not wanting to be the first one killed, Falandror weighs his options.  He could remain where he is, and avoid the fight, but it could very well be that the elf's swordarm would be needed to rout the mutants.  If he were perceived as a hero, the others might follow him... right out of this desolate place.

"We must halt them at the bridge," Falandror says, sword and dagger drawn, heading towards said bridge.  

[OOC: When a mutant gets within range, Falandror will attack.  His WS is 33.  He will use his dagger to parry if need be.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 10, 2006)

*Initiative*
Falandror 59
Mutants 35
Winifred 33
Grimkrag 29
Ottokar 28

*Surprise Round*
Falandror waits until the rushing mutants reach the line, and he swings his sword at the first one to reach him, the one with the snout, missing.  The one with the snout grins, its mouth full of yellowed and rotting teeth, and bears down on the elf, who is able to fend off the attack rather gracefully.  The others match up with the rest of you — the one with tentacles with Ottokar, the one with three eyes with Grimkrag, and the one with the horn with Winifred.  Grimkrag somehow manages to avoid being hurt, despite his surprise, while Ottokar and Winifred are less lucky — Ottokar takes a club to the head [8 wounds], while Winifred catches a club in the upper portion of her right leg [5 wounds].  Ottokar, slightly woozy but rather angry, slams his warhammer into the body of the tentacled mutant, damn near knocking it clear off its feet.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, uninjured
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Mutant (horn), uninjured
Mutant (tentacles), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (three eyes), uninjured
Mutant (snout), uninjured

*Round 1*
Falandror renews his attack, feinting slightly with his dagger, while plunging his rapier at the mutant in front of him.  He misses again but manages to put himself in a good position to parry any attacks.  As the snout-nosed mutant attempts to bludgeon him, the elf deftly redirects the club with his dagger.  Meanwhile, the tentacled mutant goes right back at Ottokar's head with his club, but the Sigmarite manages to deflect it with his warhammer.  The other two mutants have no success with Grimkrag or Winifred.

Grimkrag hits the three-eyed mutant with his dagger but fails to do more than scrape its leg, as Winifred, her bow out, steps away from the mutant in front of her, dodging its club, and fires her bow at it, sinking an arrow deep into the creature's left arm.  Ottokar, who is hardest beset by the foe in front of him, finds his latest attack redirected by a slight catch-and-tug maneuver by the tentacled movement, in which the abomination wraps its tentacle around the shaft of his warhammer and pulls it away from his body.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, uninjured
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Mutant (horn), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (tentacles), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (three eyes), uninjured
Mutant (snout), uninjured[sblock]*Insight*: Please use Invisible Castle to roll dice; it speeds things up for me immeasurably if I only have to roll for the monsters.  Also, for the first round of combat, I assumed a standard attack/parry deal — I know that you get a free parry because you're carrying two weapons, but I assumed the most conservative option possible in lieu of having Falandror do something you wouldn't want him to do.

*Wilphe*: I had Winifred disengage in order to use her bow.  She did avoid the free attack.

*Everyone*: If you have any comments or questions, please post them in the OOC thread.  As far as I know, I've got everything right here, but I'm not perfect, and your feedback will be helpful.    Please post two more rounds for me.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jun 11, 2006)

Ottokar, pulling the hammer away from the creature before him, steps back to parry another blow he expects the mutant to deliver.  After that, he readies a savage attack at the mutant before him.

[sblock=OOC]Ottokar will take a parrying stance (half action) and attack (half action).  Attack: 32 (hit to the right tentacle) for 13 damage. Parry: 36(success).[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 11, 2006)

Grimkrag grins as he barely manages to escape harm.
"Is that your best you son of a beast?"
He clutches his dagger tightly as he takes multiple fast swings at the three eyed mutant.

[sblock=OOC]1st round:
Swift Attack with Dagger = 41 and 13 Both hits!
One hit to the *head* that does 4+1=5 points of damage.
One hit to the *right arm* that does 1d10=5+1=6 points of damage.

Dodge Blow Test (1d100=88) is a failure.

2nd round:
Swift Attack with dagger (1d100=48, 1d100=43)
One hit to the *right leg* doing 1d10=2+1=3 Points of damage.
One hit to the *right arm* doing 1d10=4+1=5 points of damage.

Dodge blow test (1d100=26) is a success. First successful attack in 2nd round does no damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 11, 2006)

Falandror smiles, the scrimmage reminding him of youthful brawls in the Free City.  "Press them, good fellows," he suggests.  "They are unskilled and savage.  We shall certainly win the day!"

[sblock][OOC: Falandror will continue to attack with the longsword, and use the dagger to parry.  WS 33 against 1d100=54.  Parry if needed 1d100=39 - suck and more suck!][/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 12, 2006)

Winifred gives a low curse as the club hits her, then throws her bow to the ground and draws weapons more suitible to the situation in hand. She strikes out quickly with the foil, then, having regained her balance, sets up for the moment to launch a counterattack. She thirsts for vengence against the mutant that struck her, but she keeps her head and will concentrate on finishing off any other attacker who is more wounded first.

ooc:
[sblock]
Round 1:
Half Action - Draw Foil and Main Gauche
Attack with Foil: 31 - hits, (Generated two rolls, take the 1st = 1point of damage)
      Dodge/Parry for that attack is at-10
Her only parry: If necessary = 53  Fails

Round 2:
Aim.
Then attack with Foil:
Attack = 29 (Success)
Parry = 29 (Sucess)
Take 2nd damage roll from 1st time round = 3

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Winifred
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 12, 2006)

*Initiative*
Falandror 59
Mutants 35
Winifred 33
Grimkrag 29
Ottokar 28

*Round 2*
Falandror presses his attack with much panache but little success, although he manages to avoid being attacked all the same.  Meanwhile, the one with tentacles swings its club at the initiate of Sigmar _again_, only to find that Ottokar is able to repulse the attack deftly.  Meanwhile, Grimkrag, in an effort to dodge an incoming blow, steps into the club of his attacker, taking a solid shot to the head [5 wounds].  The dwarf's ears start to ring.  The horned mutant has no success pressing his attack on Winifred, and the noble returns it just as successfully, hitting the mutant square in the side, but doing no damage.

Grimkrag, slightly dizzy, has better success, opening up small, but deep, wounds on the three-eyed mutant's head and right arm.  Ottokar also has success, slamming his hammer into the right shoulder of the tentacled mutant, knocking it clean off.  The mutant stands gaping at the amount of blood, wobbles a little bit, and then dies of shock.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Mutant (horn), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (tentacles)
Mutant (three eyes), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(0/11 wounds)


Mutant (snout), uninjured

*Round 3*
The elf continues to have little success against his opponent, which seems to anticipate Falandror's every attack.  The snouted mutant grins horribly, swinging his club at the elf's right leg, but Falandror finds defense far easier than offense and flicks the attack away with his dagger.  Winifred and Grimkrag also successfully avoid the attacks of their mutant counterparts, the former deflecting it with her sword and the latter sidestepping adroitly.

Winifred again plunges her foil into the furry, horned mutant in front of her but has no luck piercing its thick skin.  Grimkrag continues to pick apart his foe with his dagger, sinking it deep into the pocket of nerves at the elbow; its right hand springs open, and it drops its club to the ground.  Ottokar, surveying the battle, moves to help Falandror, who seems to be having the most trouble of all the combatants.  He slams his hammer into the creature's right shoulder, which emits a satisfying crack [5 wounds].

Meanwhile, three watchmen come out of the harried mob on the Ackerplatz, eager to assist your group.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Mutant (horn), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (tentacles)
Mutant (three eyes), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(0/11 wounds), right hand useless


Mutant (snout), lightly wounded 



Spoiler



(6/11 wounds)


[sblock]*Lot*: I assumed that Ottokar would assist the person having the most trouble, and that was Falandror.

*Insight*: I assumed that Falandror would continue his assault, based on the verve in his words in your last post.

*Everyone*: Two more rounds, please.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jun 12, 2006)

Ottokar, excited by the defeat of his first foe but enraged that any enemies still stand, continues to attack the mutant with the snout.  He us well-aware that this monster could turn on him at any moment, so he maintains a careful defensive stance.

[sblock=OOC]First Round: Parrying stance (half action) and attack (half action).   Attack: 98 (miss), Parry: 1 (success)

Second Round: Parrying stance (half action) and attack (half action).  Attack: 16 (hit), Damage: 6, Parry: 23 (success)[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 12, 2006)

Grimkrag hocks up some phlegm mixed with blood before spitting it at his opponent.
"Now I end your life." 
Grimkrag screams a fierce battle cry in dwarven as he again starts attacking the Mutant.

[sblock=OOC]Round 1:
Swift Attack with Dagger. (1d100=44, 1d100=40) 2 Hits!
One hit to the *left arm* that deals 1d10=5+1=6 points of damage.
One hit to the *head* that deals 1d10=3+1=4 points of damage.
Dodge blow test (1d100=89) is a failure.

Round 2:
Choose as appropriate:
*a)* Should the mutant be dead I will attempt to pick up his weapon (provided it is a hand weapon or better) and move towards the nearest foe.
*b)* If the mutant isn't dead I will again start a swift attack with my dagger.
Attack 1 (1d100=62) and Attack 2 (1d100=97) both misses.
And attempt to dodge the next blow at me: Dodge blow test (1d100=87) is a failure.
*c) *Should the Mutant be dead but it's weapon is worse than my dagger, then I will simply charge the next foe and attempt to dodge the next blow thrown at me.
Which would result in a miss and a failed dodge blow test.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 13, 2006)

Winifred gives a quiet smile, "Hah! Two to One now," she drops back and weaves a pattern of steel in front of her while she assess the situation, before striking out at the horned beast in front of her.


occ:
[sblock]
Round 4:
Aim & Attack
Attack = 91 (wide)
Parry = 10 (Sucess)

Round 5:
Aim and Attack
Attack = 72 (Wide)
Parry = 25 (Sucess)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Winifred
Well, at least she's not getting hit...
[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2006)

"Ah, the rise in the blood... a telltale sign that the battle is in flow," Falandror says, lashing his longsword at the mutant before him.

[sblock]
[OOC: WS 33 vs. 1d100=27.  If this is a hit, damage is 1d10+2=12... This should invoke Ulric's Fury, so add 1d10+2=12 LOL I think it's dead, but the Fury continues... 1d10+2=6.  I don't have the crit rules in front of me, so I'll add those later if need be.  If I need a parry roll: 1d100=16 ]
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 14, 2006)

*Initiative*
Falandror 59
Watchmen 36
Mutants 35
Winifred 33
Grimkrag 29
Ottokar 28

*Round 4*
Falandror severs an artery in the left leg of the snouted mutant.  A fraction of a second passes before the mutant collapses in an enormous pool of its own blood, dead.  The three watchmen, seeing this, give out a cheer and maneuver themselves into advantageous positions on the two remaining mutants.  One of them manages to connect with his attack, slamming his cudgel over the head of the three-eyed mutant, which slumps to the ground, unconscious.

Winifred parries the attack of the horned mutant, turning its horn away with her dagger, which leaves the creature wide open to her attack.  Somehow or another, however, her sword goes just a hair wide of its mark, leaving the mutant untouched.  Meanwhile, Grimkrag takes advantage of his opponent's unconscious state and kills the comatose child of Chaos.  Ottokar, however, has no luck finishing off the last of the quartet.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Watchman 1, uninjured
Watchman 2, uninjured
Watchman 3, uninjured
Mutant (horn), heavily wounded 



Spoiler



(1/11 wounds)


Mutant (tentacles)
Mutant (three eyes), *unconscious*


Spoiler



(0/11 wounds)


Mutant (snout)

*Round 5*
Falandror slips over to the horned mutant and sinks his longsword into its left leg [8 wounds].  The elf has clearly found his rhythm, and the mutant collapses into a gibbering mess, dying almost instantly.

*Conditions*
Falandror, uninjured
Grimkrag, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Ottokar, lightly wounded (4/12 wounds)
Winifred, lightly wounded (6/11 wounds)
Watchman 1, uninjured
Watchman 2, uninjured
Watchman 3, uninjured
Mutant (horn)
Mutant (tentacles)
Mutant (three eyes)
Mutant (snout)

*Aftermath*
As you stand over the field of battle, you notice Schiller and a few other refugees heading over towards your group.  One of them, an old woman (maybe about sixty?), walks over to the injured members of the group.  

"That was a fine job you did there.  We've had a rough go of it recently, and it's always nice to see people that are willing to do the right thing."  She turns to Ottokar, and looks carefully at his head.  "If you liked, I could help you with some of your aches and pains.  After patching up young ones for so many years, I've learned a thing or two about bumps, cuts, and bruises."  Her tone is benign, even kind, although her countenance stays grim.

Schiller nods as she says this.  "Granny Moescher's as talented as many a barber-surgeon.  You'd do well to at least consider her help.  It's the least we can do to repay you for yours."  This said, he turns to the watchmen, whistles, and points to the mutants.  "Hang their heads on the town gate."

The watchmen take out their daggers and begin to cut the heads off of the fallen mutants.


----------



## Lot (Jun 14, 2006)

Ottokar nods, breathing heavy but smiling grimly.  

"I would appreciate any help I could get.  I am a student in healing but my natural talents seem to lay in doing the opposite."

He gestures to the mutants.  Ottokar then turns to the old woman.

"If I may observe your technique, maybe I can learn a few things."

Ottokar nods to the rest of his companions.

"You are all worthy warriors.  I could learn a lot watching you work, as well.  If Sigmar wills it, I hope to fight at your side again."

Sigmar, with a groan, moves over to the Grimkrag.  

"Master dwarf, I have seen you around town.  My name is Ottokar.  Your people have always been a friend to Sigmar.  I hope to be yours."


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 14, 2006)

Grimkrag finishes wiping his dagger on a piece of cloth before sheathing it and turning to Ottokar.
"You handled that hammer well in battle. And you took blows that would reduce other men to bloddied, crying heaps. A friend of Sigmar is a friend of mine."
He reaches out his hand to Ottokar with a smile on his face.

He then feels the wound on his head and curses as he sees the blood on his hand.
"The bastard got me better than I thought. Better go see about closing the wound."

He claps Ottokar on the back and moves toward Granny Moescher to inquire about getting the wound sewn up and will then try to find some water to drink and to wash up.
He'll don his armour and weapons before heading back to the town square trying to get some more wine or ale to quench his thirst.


----------



## Insight (Jun 14, 2006)

Falandror sighed, his enemies lying defeated, bloodied, and dead.  Sheathing his longsword, the elf returned to his allies.  "A shame that had to end," he remarks in a cool tone.  Standing over the wounded, Falandror smiles.  "Is it true we lost no one?  Remarkable."

He sits and watches as Granny and the others tend to the wounded.  "Unfortunately, I am no healer," Falandror says.  "Anything I can do to help?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 15, 2006)

Winifred drops her guard as the mutants fall, content that at least she did not get seriously hurt. She then steps to the side and, clear of those around her, retraces her steps in the battle a few times, improving and changing a few moves each time. She doesn't get to finish as she breaks off with a thought, "None of these scum carry a firearm, yet the battle was opened with a shot. If one of these had it, where is it, and if someone else shot, where is he?"

    She looks back over the bridge, suspicious and drops down behind the end of the parapet.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 16, 2006)

Granny Moescher shakes her head in response to Falandror's question.  "You can keep your fool elf hands out of my way."  There's no malice in her voice, just a slight touch of annoyance and exhaustion.

Indeed, she must be tired from handling all the sick and wounded in the aftermath of battle, because she's unable to do much for the lot of you, save for Grimkrag, who she's able to patch up a little bit [1 wound healed].  "I'm sorry I can't be of more help at the moment.  Get some rest; I might be able to do something tomorrow."

As Granny tends to your wounds, a small crowd begins to gather around your group, including the three watchmen and Captain Schiller.  They buzz and murmur anxiously, and you can make out snippets of conversation -- "Will this never end?"  "Those mutants looked damn familiar!"  "Could there be more of them around here?  We'll be murdered in our beds!"  "That sounded like a Hochland Long rifle!  Nothing I've ever heard of could fire that far and accurately."

*Winifred*: 



Spoiler



As this happens, and while Granny Moescher is tending to your companions, you notice that there's another watchment rushing across the bridge from the direction of the town gate.  He sidles up to Captain Schiller, and you're close enough to hear news of an attack on the main gates as your group dealt with the four mutants in town -- apparently the battle on the bridge was nothing but a diversion.  The attackers at the gate were repulsed, but several more watchment have died.  Schiller, not a young man to begin with, looks even more haggard and old when he hears of this news.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 16, 2006)

Grimkrag hears what Winifred says and thoughtfully strokes his beard.
"Hmmmm...you're right. I doubt these fools could even use a firearm."
Grimkrag thanks the old lady after she has finished and quickly rushes to fetch his armour and weapons.

He returns to the bridge shield in hand and his axe strapped to his back within easy reach.

"Are there anymore of the bastards around? Perhaps in the forest?"


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 16, 2006)

Winifred nods and points towards Captain Schiller, "They attacked the gates at the same time, in force. What sort of idiot attacks the gates of a place, even weekly defended as they are, when there's a perfectly good largely undefended bridge into the heart of the place is another matter. However I don't profess to understand the mind of mutant and I hope I never get the chance. I guess it's just more chaotic to do it that way, or maybe they could only get a few across the river."

     She will however clamp down and dismiss the rumours that a rifle was involved and do her best to rally resolve, "No mutant could handle a rifle like that. 'Twas a chance lucky shot, probably from some beaten up pistol or arquebus. No mere mutant could pick up a rifle like that up and pull off that shot by desing. Even if it was the 1 in perhaps twenty thousand chaos spawn who could do it, he wouldn't have shot for the bottle, he'd have blown the good Captains head clean off."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 18, 2006)

The crowd seems to accept Winifred's arguments about the rifle, and you hear no more of it, although they do seem (rightfully) perturbed about the potential number of mutants lurking around their ruined town.

As Schiller continues to consult with the recently arrived messenger, there is a sudden shout from the direction of the gates.  Hands go to weapons, and a number of people, including Granny Moescher and her kids, start to head off the Ackerplatz and back towards their homes.  However, it ends up being a false alarm — a tall, bearded man in his thirties and a group of ragtag farmers from the outlying areas have entered the town.  A small cry goes up in the crowd — "Hans is alive!"  "It's Hans!"

He walks up to Schiller, who is, quietly, flanked by Granny Moescher.  "I've been scouting the surrounding countryside and villages, picking up stragglers.  These folks are from villages and farms all over the Middenland.  As I was bringing them back, I found fresh Beastman tracks south of here.  It looks like a warherd of over two hundred, and they're headed towards this town.  I rushed back to warn you.

"I will defer to Captain Schiller, of course, but I'd recommend leaving Untergard as soon as possible.  I doubt we could withstand them, and there's no help to be had in time.  I was in Grimminhagen six days ago, and it's a wreck — there's no help to be had from there.  According to some locals, while Grimminhagen was sacked, the Graf hid in his keep."  Some of the locals boo at this, and even Granny Moescher's typical gruff yet friendly face betrays a scowl.  A buzz begins to overtake the crowd.

A large man, humorless and grim, with a bald pate, steps forward.  This is Dietrich, a local man, very devout in his worship of Sigmar.  "So we should abandon our homes and head where, Hans?  Where should we go?  What should these people do with their children and aged relatives?  Are they fit to march off into the Empire?  We should stay and fight.  We put off the last group, and we'll put of this one."

Hans shakes his head, saying, "We can't send these people to their deaths, Dietrich.  It's die here or take a chance at living somewhere else." As he says this, it becomes clear that the crowd is beginning to pick sides.  Some of them raise and shake their weapons, yelling slogans that they've created on the spot ("For Untergard!" and such).  Others seem to be resigning themselves to leaving the only home they've ever known.


----------



## Lot (Jun 20, 2006)

Ottokar steps forward, pushing his chest forward to reveal his amulet of Sigmar and holding his hammer in his hand.

"It is right to want to fight and turn back the forces of chaos.  This is the place where such a battle should take place, but now is not the right time.  We should regroup and combine our forces with others, like when Sigmar Heldenhammer himself gathered the tribes in the lands of eastern Brigundians and resolved them to join together with King Kurgan's dwarves.  Then, when we return in force, the mutants will hear our call 'To War!' and know fear.  But for now, we must retreat and prepare for that glorious moment."

Ottokar looks around at the crowd, awaiting any challenge to his proposal.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 20, 2006)

Winfred places one foot up on the parapet of the bridge and looks at Captain Schiller, "This is not my home, and this is not my decision to make. But I will be honoured to stand with you whichever way you choose."


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 20, 2006)

Grimkrag listens to both Ottokar and Winifred and then places a hand on his axe.
"I am ready for battle. We will defeat them no matter where we fight. And we will have to fight them sooner or later."


----------



## Insight (Jun 20, 2006)

Falandror walks over to Capt. Schiller.  He listens to a few arguments one way or the other, smiling.  Then offers his own opinion.

"Dearest Captain Schiller," he begins. "I believe we are best served to travel to the safety of Middenheim.  Here in Untergard, are we not outside of the influence of your armies?  Beastmen could be all around us, a thousand fold in comparison to our meager forces.  Certainly, the walls, such as they are, would afford us some protection, but I believe that we would not hold out long."

"I would not presume to tell everyone what they should do," the elf continues.  "I am no military strategist, just a simple traveler.  But anyone could see... we would all die here."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 23, 2006)

The crowd seems to be won over by the appeals of Hans, Ottokar, and, surprisingly, given his race, Falandror.  Schiller nods at the end of the elf's speech.  "I've listened to both sides of the argument, and, as Untergard's rightful leader, I've made my decision.  As much as it pains me to say it, I agree with Hans and the others that we cannot hope to stand against so many Beastmen.  At first light tomorrow, we'll head north — to Middenheim.  We know Count Todbringer is there, and within the city walls we can find safety.  And shortly thereafter, with the Count's aid, we'll return here and finish rebuilding our homes.  Untergard *will* —" he punctuates this by slamming his fist into his palm, "— rise again!.  Now, let us enoy the Count's bounty and then prepare to depart.  There's much to be done."

He heads off to oversee the distribution of the food, leaving you with the rest of the people still on this portion of the Ackerplatz.  A few of the townsfolk walk by, commending you on your bravery against the Mutants, and a couple even ask if you'll be coming with them on the way to Middenheim.  The general tone of the crowd is pleasant, and even relaxed, but a certain anxiety seems to eat at the corners of their pleasure — after all, their entire future is uncertain at this moment, and the trip to Middenheim looms before them.

Hans, the woodsman, walks over to the group.  "I appreciate your support there.  I'm sure Schiller would have come to see my way of thinking, but there's always strength in numbers.  I know the townsfolk are asking you, but I'm curious, too: will you be joining us on the road?"  As he talks to you, you notice that an irate Dietrich watches with burning eyes.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 23, 2006)

Grimkrag strokes his beard as he listens to the Captain and Hans speak.

Finally he answers Hans' question: "I think that Winifred, Ottokar and the elf have made their decisions clear and I will also join you."


----------



## Lot (Jun 23, 2006)

Ottokar nods to Hans.

"I'm certainly coming.  The priests I was traveling with were killed and  I was worried that I would have no where to go.  I have been blessed with a mission to aid the Empire."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2006)

"I have given my word and the road to Middenheim will do as well as any other, or none at all. I have a horse, so I am happy to ride flank and scout as necessary, though I am not as comfortable in the wild as yourself."


----------



## Insight (Jun 23, 2006)

Falandror smiles at Hans' words.  "I would do nearly almost anything to leave this place," the elf says.  "So, yes, I would most certainly join you on the road.  I wonder...."

The elf looks around the ruined village.  "I was thinking that it might be best if I find myself a longbow.  As a boy, I trained in the bow, and I feel I would be useful as an archer, especially to guard us as we travel the Drakwald.  If we have such a bow around, a serviceable one... have any of you seen one?  Perhaps I should have a look around."


----------



## Lot (Jun 24, 2006)

Ottokar nods at this idea.

"I too could use additional equipment.  Some armor and a shield would be appreciated.  I know supplies are short but there was a battle recently.  There must be some hard leather or a wooden shield that could be spared.  A servant to Sigmar is blessed indeed, but He expects one to make his own luck.  I may meet a much more glorious end next battle if I'm not better equipped."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 24, 2006)

[sblock]*Lot, Falandror*: Make Gossip checks for me to see if you can find the equipment you desire.  We'll add things in as necessary, but I'll move the game along in the meantime.[/sblock]Hans smiles.  "We might be able to scare up some extra equipment.  Let's see what we can find.  It should be an interesting trip — there's no straight road through the Drakwald.  And it's not a safe place."  He continues smiling, but the grin seems taut and wary.

*Off-screen*: The search for equipment, sleeping, and breakfast.

In the morning, your group and the refugees from Untergard are all set to go.  There are some eighty-five people on foot, as well as three ox-carts, one of which holds Granny Moescher and her orphans.  Captain Schiller sets up a rough marching order, dividing the surviving town guards into three groups.  One third leads, one third flanks, one third works rear guard.  Hans Baumer, the woodsman, runs ahead of the group, scouting the path through the Drakwald.  Five watchmen stand guard as the lot of you sleep.

The trip should take the group through Grimminhagen and Immelscheld before it reaches Middenheim.  All things told, assuming no disasters, travel should take no more than six days.

The first day and night of the march are uneventful.  Progress is slow, with carts and children to deal with, not to mention the lack of sufficient food.  Halfway through the second day, you approach Grimminhagen.  Without a word, Hans sets the column up to pass around the ruins of the town.  You've heard enough from the other refugees to know the reason for this.  The people of Untergard are not welcome in Grimminhagen and will find no solace here.[sblock]*OOC*: If there's anything that you'd like to do in Grimminhagen, now's the time.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jun 24, 2006)

Ottokar attempts to find out about getting some equipment but he finds himself only dealing with people in need of spiritual guidance, making his practical mission difficult.

[sblock=OOC]Gossip Roll = 91[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 24, 2006)

Winifred will try and find out exactly what the problem is between Grimminhagen and Untergard, she'll ask Hans, if not him then Schiller. Normally she'll be with the rest of the party (I would guess near the rear) but will occassainly mount up and ride around the perimeter.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 24, 2006)

Grimkrag simply sticks to his assigned post and keeps a look out for mutants or other dangers. He is used to long marches and secretly hopes for another chance at fighting the mutants.

Some of the children run alongside the carts bored by the long ride, using the dwarf as cover in their games of catch, which annoys Grimkrag immensely yet he remains disciplined and says nothing, only give a disapproving look to some them.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 27, 2006)

*Winifred*: Hans shrugs.  "Shirkers, the whole lot of them," he says.  He doesn't elaborate, but you assume that it has something to do with a lack of military support during the attack on Untergard.  Schiller is a little more expansive.  "Untergard was settled by townsfolk from Grimminhagen.  Most outsiders don't know that.  My parents and a handful of others left that town about 100 years ago, protesting the taxes levied by Graf Sternhauer.  Many of us probably have relatives in Grimminhagen, although we wouldn't know who."

*Everyone*: The rest of the day passes without incident, and the caravan makes camp in a clearing by the side of the road.  Watches are set up with the town guards.

A little after dusk, several of Granny's orphans wander through the camp.  They are crying and wailing.  "Granny.  Graaaaanny.  Where are you, Granny?"  A quick scan of the camp does not turn her up.  Schiller frowns.  "Taal's Teeth!  What now?  Someone's going to have to find her."  He mutters something under his breath about not being a babysitter, although you're pretty sure that his lack of desire to watch the children is a mask for his concern for Granny Moescher.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jun 27, 2006)

Grimkrag sits on a rock his tired eyes gazing at the dancing flames of a camp fire.

The shouting of the children bring him back to reality. "Whuh?" He sits up and looks around mumbling under his breath: "What now?"

He get up and stretches his back whilst yawning. He smacks his lips and walks over to the Captain his tankard in hand.

"What's wrong? What are all the young Un's shouting about?"

After he has been informed of Granny Moescher's disappearance he sighs deeply empyting the rest of his drink.
"We Better go find her then. I don't want to be the one who has to look after the little buggers." He looks around for Ottokar while he straps on his shield. "Ottokar will you help look for her? Hopefully she hasn't run afoul of any of those ugly mutant blighters."


----------



## Lot (Jun 27, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> "Ottokar will you help look for her? Hopefully she hasn't run afoul of any of those ugly mutant blighters."




Ottokar nods, checking his hammer and his wounds.

"Of course.  I'm not much of a woodsman or tracker, but another pair of eyes can't hurt.  Who else is with us?"

OOC: Have there been any more opportunities for healing?  If not, can Ottokar attempt some healing on his comrades if no one else qualified steps forward?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 28, 2006)

Winifred looks at Schiller, "Do you think they know about the beastmen? When they find nothing at Untergard they'll be sure to move on and hit somewhere else." 


Later:

     Winifred looks at her rubbed down, unsaddled and hobbled horse and sighs,
"I doubt that she's run into mutants, we haven't heard any screaming for a start. Equally, I don't think it's a good idea for her to be out by herself after dark. No doubt she has some compelling reason to be about, but we have some compelling reasons to find her."
     She begins to retack the horse, "Look around for tracks, who saw her last and when?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jun 30, 2006)

[sblock]*OOC* for *Lot*: Sure, go ahead and make the checks, one for each person you want to heal for up to two days.[/sblock]*Winifred*: Schiller shrugs.  "They know how dangerous the Drakwald is.  I'm sure they're looking out for themselves."

*Everyone*: No one seems to have seen her go off anywhere, but, unfortunately, none of you can find her tracks either.  Eventually Hans pipes up, "I've found them."  And he starts to move off into the woods.  Within ten minutes, he's traced her to a small clearing.  From where you are in the brush, you can see a handful of small herbs and plants in her hand.  She's standing deathly still and looking out at the trees on the other side of the clearing (her back is toward you).  Three cloaked men — elves, perhaps? — have drawn bows pointed at her.  One of them speaks, "Explain yourself, witch, or my arrow flies true."


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2006)

Winifred makes a mental note to make a diversion to Grimminhagen, no matter what Schiller thinks.

     At the challenge she looks at the archers from the back of her horse and tries to supress the thought that if these are elves, then they'll be a lot more around she can't see besides the three she can. "Please don't point arrows at our healer. She's no threat to you and it makes me nervous when I'm still wounded. It makes me even more nervous when I think that without her around someone else has a whole load of orphan nappies to change and wash."


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 1, 2006)

Grimkrag draws his axe and steps out of the brush.

"3 men against one elderly woman? Who are you brave warriors?" He doesn't raise his axe in a threatening manner, but he still keeps an eye out for suspect movement.


----------



## Lot (Jul 1, 2006)

Ottokar moves forward, confidently but not threateningly.  He has no drawn his hammer and he keeps his hands where they can be seen.

"There is obviously some misunderstanding.  Why do you have weapons drawn on the town healer?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2006)

The elves shake their heads.  One of them speaks up.  "An old woman, alone in the Drakwald late at night?  I don't think there's a misunderstanding here.  Only someone in service to the Dark Powers would be out this late at night and alone."

Granny, deadly still, protests her innocence.  "If you'd look at the herbs, you'd see they're nothing more than standard healer's herbs.  I'm just gathering ingredients for some of my home remedies."

"A likely story," says the elf spokesman.  "Does anyone else have something to add, or shall we take care of this witch?"[sblock]*OOC*: Please make Charm tests if you're going to make a counterargument.

*OOC* for *Wilphe*: When were you planning on visiting Grimminhagen?  I can run that over e-mail or in sblocks if you like.  You'd have had plenty of time to do it in between scenes.  Let me know your plan.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 2, 2006)

"If any harm comes to her I'll split your skull!"

Grimkrag takes another step forward, his grip tightening around his axe.

[sblock=OOC]Intimidate untrained basic skill check (Strength): 1d100=48 Failure. [/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 2, 2006)

Hans, quiet until this moment, puts his hand on Grimkrag's shoulder.  "You're brave, but more'n a touch mad.  The last thing we need right now is to be causing problems with a kithband!"

As he says this, one of the elfs (not the first one to speak) points his bow at the dwarf.  "Are you defending the witch, master dwarf?"

The one that had spoken previously frowns.  "Keep your bow on the witch.  The dwarf can be taken care of after."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 2, 2006)

Winifred gives a shrug, this is escalating just a little bit too far, and having a dwarf try and "negotiate" with some elves is not helping. She sends her mind back to the many hours she spent learning the correct way to act in all situations that a properly brought up young lady might find herself. Admittedly this probably isn't one of the situations that Lady Hilda has envisaged, but she was a very thorough teacher and while her occassional beatings were unpleasent they'd certainly motivated a young Winifred to learn.

       She urges her mount foward into the clearing, stopping alongside Granny and ready to shield her with the mount if necessary. "Our pardon, honoured one, for the intrusion into your home; but we have been travelling all day and the lady has had no opportunity to forage before tonight. While we grant that you have good reason to be suspicious of anyone found alone in the woods at night, I would venture that the lady is not alone, or we would not be having this conversation."

     "We have come from Untergard, we have left because of hoard of beastmen is on the way
to level it to the ground and we are not strong enough to stand against them. If your arrows thirst for the blood of those sworn to chaos they can drink their fill there, and leave an old woman in peace."

OOC:
[sblock]
61, base Fellowship is 41, 51 with Etiquette (for the correct forms of address) If her RP is good enough to get +10% modifier then she just suceeeds.
Otherwise I'll spend a fortune point for a reroll = 47

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Winifred&limit=on[/sblock]

IC:
[sblock] If she can, she'll have riden off to Grimenhagen in the day and been back by nightfall. Upon arrival she'd have asked the first guard she'd seen where she might find the commander[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 3, 2006)

[sblock]*Winifred*: As you get closer to Grimminhagen, you can see that it's an absolute mess -- Archaon's forces have sacked the place and little survives.  People are slowly rebuilding, but it'll take them years.  The first guard you see glowers at you.  "A coward from Untergard, eh?  Running away from your home and life.  What'd you have to tell the bailiff that you couldn't tell me?  If it isn't important, you ought to run back to your little wagon train."[/sblock]The leader's eyes go wide at the mention of Beastmen, and he lowers his bow.  "That is dire news.  If you're lying, you will all be sorry, especially the witch.  But I believe you.  The forces of Chaos have been on the march for a while yet, and the Beastmen here have always been vicious.  You'll forgive us for ending this parlay abruptly, but we must away to the south."  The three elves dart back into the woods.

After the elves are gone, Granny relaxes.  "Well, that was a delicate situation.  You've got quite the tongue, my child."  She smiles at Winifred.


----------



## Lot (Jul 3, 2006)

Ottokar smiles at Winifred with a nod.

"Well spoken.  Elves can be tricky, especially when a human appears to be telling them what to do in their woods.  Thank you for dealing with that situation.  The last thing we need is more bloodshed amongst those whom should be allies against Chaos."

He turns back to Granny with a serious expression.

"You should know better than to wander through the forest at night.  Elves are the least of your dangers out here and you see how ready they are to take your life.  If you need something for the community, we can help you.  Or at least escort you."


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 3, 2006)

Grimkrag watches the elves disappear into the forest a bitter frown upon his face. He mumbles something about arrogant bastards while he puts away his axe.

"Come on then. We best return to camp before we run into something really nasty."
He looks at Granny Moescher and then to Winifred giving her an approving nod but says nothing more as he starts to head back in the direction of the camp.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 5, 2006)

[sblock]Winfired regards the guard with an icy expression, as if anything he says is beneath her notice, "I am glad to see that in the face of dire peril people still cling to their own petty greivences like a drowning man clings to a log. I am not of Untergard, and my prescence there is an accident of circumstances. For the moment I have a job to do, and that duty is greater than any personal or corporate emnity," she lowers her voice so that only the guard can hear and hisses at him, "Which is why, worm, I do not gut you like a dog for addressing me in such terms."

    She raises her voice, so that anyone within earshot can clearly hear her,

"Know this then and take heed, for I shall not tarry to repeat myself. Several hundred beastmen are on their way to Untergard, the people there were unwilling to die their and have fled towards Middenheim. If the valorous people of Grimminhagen wish a fight then they may have one, for you will surely be the next target. Do with this information as you wish, I would not pass by without having you know what awaits."

      She spurs her horse into a light canter and moves off to rejoin the caravan[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 5, 2006)

OOC: I have returned from my vacation!


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 5, 2006)

Winfred bows her head in salutation as the elves depart, "_Words will take a fortress that ten thousand axes could not_," she turns to Granny, "If you have the herbs that you seek, then I think we had better be going, this is no place to be hanging around. We are all fortunate that Hans found your trail as quickly as he did."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 7, 2006)

[sblock]*Winifred*: The guard stares at you slack-jawed as you tell him of the Beastmen.  As you ride off, you can see him scurrying off to tell the Bailiff everything.[/sblock]The next morning passes without incident.  The forest is dark and quiet, looming over you ominously.  Mid-afternoon, the scouts and Hans return to the caravan with grim tidings.  At a crossroads up ahead there is the remains of an ambush, and the road is choked with bodies.  The wreckage must be cleared before the caravan can continue on its way.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 7, 2006)

Grimkrag looks displeased at this news.
"Hmmmm. Some strong men should ride ahead to clear the worst of the wreckage. If someone can take me with them on horseback I shall volunteer for this duty. Perhaps Cpt. Schiller can recommend some strong arms. Also we should be wary of further ambushes perhaps it's a trap.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 7, 2006)

"Ride behind then friend dwarf and take heed that though I might carry you into danger, I may not be willing to tarry to carry ye out again. I hate to be caught still and unmoving, but it's not like we move fast enough to avoid trouble anyway."


----------



## Insight (Jul 7, 2006)

Iron Captain said:
			
		

> Grimkrag looks displeased at this news.
> "Hmmmm. Some strong men should ride ahead to clear the worst of the wreckage. If someone can take me with them on horseback I shall volunteer for this duty. Perhaps Cpt. Schiller can recommend some strong arms. Also we should be wary of further ambushes perhaps it's a trap.




Falandror smiles.  "If it's all the same to you," the elf says, "I'd rather not be one of those 'strong men'.  Manual labor really isn't in my repertoire."

He takes a few steps forward, fingering his newly-acquired bow.  "I could, however, offer my services to watch over the workers and make sure we're not the victim of an ambush.  That would be most... unfortunate."


----------



## Lot (Jul 8, 2006)

Ottokar prepares to help clear the debris and the bodies, saying a parting prayer for the latter in the name of Sigmar.  He keeps his hammer at the ready in case of attack but he throws himself into the labor, bringing back memories of his chores in the abby.  Only the occasional corpse, frozen with a look of pain or horror, disturbs him from his focus on the work at hand.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 9, 2006)

Schiller nods.  "Thank you."  He turns to the refugees.  "Johann, Kurt, Erich, gather up some other men and head up with this group to clear off the road.  Have the women and children rest here.  Guardsmen!  Head up there, too.  The elf is right -- we don't want to be caught unawares by anything."  The captain stays behind with the main group of refugees, while about twelve able-bodied men, several watchmen, Granny Moescher (in case there are any survivors), and Dietrich (in the likely event there are not) join your group on the way to the crossroads.

When you reach the wreckage, you see two wagons, utterly destroyed, and fifteen mutilated corpses.  No survivors.[sblock]Everyone make a Will Power Test.  Failure earns you 1 Insanity Point (awesome!).[/sblock]As you begin to clear the debris, you notice that all the corpses are adults, nine men and six women, all dead of arrow wounds, and at least four of them appear to have been nobles of some sort or other, judging by the quality of their clothes.  Crude black-fletched arrows stud the corpses and litter the ground. Also, one of the wagons has an emblem painted on it, something reminiscent of a set of scales with scrollwork beneath it that says "Delberz."


----------



## Lot (Jul 9, 2006)

Ottokar starts the grisly work, upset by the horror but somehow using his faith to keep himself together.

[sblock=OOC]Willpower Roll = 26.  Success[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 10, 2006)

"What a... sight," Falandror says, coming upon the ambush site.  "I've seen quite a few ambushes in my time, but this particular one seems egregious."

[sblock]
Willpower check 1d100=7 against 29 -- successful!
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 10, 2006)

Initially Winifred's gorge rises at the sight in front of her, but she hardens her resolve and the urge to retch passes. Her attention is drawn to the four corpses who may have been nobles or the ilk, she hitches her horse to the remains of the nearest wagon and investigates more closely.

     She just birefly glances over the other bodies, for any sign of livery that might identify the house they may have belonged to. Then she turns her attention to the markings on the wagon, "Delbrez, maybe a family name, anyone know? Could be nobles, could be merchants, depends if that's the scales of justice or the scales of a merchant. Excuse me, this may be unpleasent but is preferable to an unmarked grave with no news of your fate carried to your loved ones," Winifred takes a good look over the nobles's corpses, trying to ascertain any distinguishing marks that remain. Then she'll take a look for any distinctive rings, seals, lockets or the ilk. Anything ordinary, no matter how valuable, will be passed over, in favour of something unique and distinctive.

    Basically she's trying to find out who these people are, so that she can inform their relatives of their passing and return any tokens to their keeping.

OOC:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Winifred&limit=on
64 first time round
Spend a fortune point to get a re-roll = 19. Success[/sblock]

Don't we have a few days healing to account for?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 10, 2006)

[sblock]I'll push things along once we hear from Iron Captain, but we do have healing to do if Lot wants to have Ottokar to do it.  That said, I'm perfectly happy to hand wave any healing, push the story along, and say that between Granny and Ottokar the healing's been taken care of, if folks are okay with that.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 11, 2006)

Grimkrag climbs off the horse somewhat clumsily and surveys the wreckage. His gaze is stern and hard. He has seen many bodies in his life and these will not be the last. He moves to one of the carts and grabs a part of it. He motions for some of the other men to help him. 

"Hurry now! We musn't waste any time."

[sblock=OOC]Will Power Test (1d100=59) Failure. Spending a Fortune Point to reroll.
Will Power Test Reroll (1d100=18) Success![/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 12, 2006)

[sblock]*Wilphe*: If you'd like, or if anyone would like, a Common Knowledge (The Empire) Test can be made to see if you can recall anything about the name Delberz.[/sblock]*Winifred*: The corpses have been stripped bare of anything valuable.

*Everyone*: Dietrich and some of the guardsmen gesture towards you.  "Bring the bodies over here."  They gesture to a small roadside clearing just off to the side of where the roads intersect, marred only by a faded wooden sign, on top of which sits a plump raven.

The main road itself is extremely well used, but the other fork in the crossroads quickly becomes little more than a narrow, overgrown, forest track.  The sign rests at the foot of this path. Granny Moescher seems enthralled by the bird and starts to walk towards it, only to suddenly stop in her tracks.  "Fahndorf...my family came from there."  She looks to the ground.  "My father died there."


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 12, 2006)

Grimkrag helps lift the corpses to the designated spot. As he hears Granny lament he takes off his helmet and wipes his brow with the back of his hand. He looks to the sky as he is reminded of his father and brother who fell in battle before his very eyes. He sighs, looks to the ground and puts his helmet back on.
He thinks of saying something to Granny Moescher but then simply returns to the bodies to carry another one out of the way.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2006)

Winifred gives a shrug, "Well I thought I'd find nothing and I was right. Let's go, if we stay around here long enough someone'll be burying us, and that's if we are lucky." She helps to move the bodies into the burial spot, leaving Granny to her own thoughts.


OOC:
[sblock]http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=515454

14 v Target 51 = Success[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jul 12, 2006)

Ottokar works on moving the bodies, ocassionally stopping to spend time with Granny.  He doesn't say much but he hangs around in case she needs a shoulder to lean on. 

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the lack of healing rolls.  I wasn't sure if someone could be healed multiple times in a day by different people.  If they can't, I assumed Granny had the better roll.  I'm okay with pushing things alone at this point in terms of healing.

Common Knowledge: The Empire: 55 (failure)[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 14, 2006)

*Winifred*: 



Spoiler



The symbol is a common symbol for the various Merchant's Guilds of the Empire.  Apparently the caravan came from Delberz, a trading hub to the west of here located on the River Delb.



*Everyone*: Granny says nothing more, and the rest of you continue to work, quickly clearing the bodies off to the side, where Dietrich is standing.  Just as you pull the last corpse over, Dietrich, moving to help with burial, shouts out in alarm, quickly disappearing from view.  You hear a loud thump and a cry of pain.


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 17, 2006)

Grimkrag quickly draws his axe. He looks around to see if he can make out where the shout came from or what Dietrich was warning about but is confused by the sudden excitement.

He straps his shield to his left arm and then holds his axe up high, ready to face any danger.

"By the elder's beard what is going on?"He shouts as he looks to his companions to see if they might have seen something.

[sblock=OOC]Perception test 1d100=80 Failure.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jul 18, 2006)

Seeing Father Dietrich vanish, Falandror rushes forward, bow in hand, looking for attackers.  Seeing none, the elf moves to where Father Dietrich was standing when he fell.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 18, 2006)

[sblock]*OOC*: Careful there -- Dietrich is not a priest, just a very devout man in this case.  It's a slight modification of the adventure, but nothing too severe.  Anyhow, I'll have a proper move tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Jul 18, 2006)

Ottokar, sweating and tired, hears the cry of alarm.  He leaps up from his digging and runs over, hammer drawn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 19, 2006)

Dietrich has fallen into a fairly deep pit.  Several wooden stakes pierce through Father Dietrich and blood slowly fills the bottom of the pit.  Miraculously, he still lives.  He looks up at you and grimaces.  "At least I do not die alone.  For that, at least, I can be thankful."  He gingerly reaches into his robes and pulls out a small parcel.  You can hear his breath coming in ragged gasps.  "I have, through the course of my life, had some travels and seen and done some interesting things.  I acquired an icon of Blessed Sigmar some years back.  Swear to me that you will take it to His temple in Middenheim."


----------



## Lot (Jul 19, 2006)

Ottokar scrambles down the side of the pit as best he can, eager to get to the man before he expires.

When he gets to the man, he respectfully lifts the package and looks Dietrich in his fading eyes.

"I swear I will get this most holy relic to the temple in Middenheim.  I am not worthy of the task but I shall not let you or the Empire down.  I stake my life on this claim.  With my dying breath, I shall bring this back to where it belongs.

Ottokar stays with Dietrich and tries to make him as comfortable as he can.

[sblock=OOC]Heal 50 (failure)  Ottokar tries to save Dietrich but, if that is impossible, he will support his head and keep him from shifting on the stakes and causing himself too much pain until he dies.[/sblock]


----------



## Iron Captain (Jul 19, 2006)

Grimkrag is slient for a moment. He rams the point of his axe into the ground. He gets onto one knee and prays to Sigmar. "Oh helper of dwarves. Help this true servant find his way to your bliss."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 21, 2006)

Dietrich manages a weak, beatific smile.  "_Praise the Heldenhammer._"

*Ottokar*: Unfortunately, there is nothing you can do but make Dietrich as comfortable as possible.  Shortly after he says his last words, you feel his breathing stop.  The package you hold is roughly four inches square, and it feels surprisingly heavy, despite it's small size. 

*Falandror*: 



Spoiler



As you stand over the pit, you notice that there are many small holes in the ground behind a nearby log, roughly the size of arrows.  Given the location of the log (between the woods and the crossroads), it's likely that this was the point from which the goblins attacked.


----------



## Insight (Jul 21, 2006)

Falandror spins, looking to the foliage beyond the clearing.  "Take care, my fellows," he says.  "There may yet be an ambush afoot.  Let's move this along before we meet the same fate as these poor souls."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 21, 2006)

Winifred watches Dietrich die with an impassive expression, "Praise the Heldenhammer," she repeats, reflexively as she awaits the doomed man's last breath. After a suitible pause she looks at Falandror, "You are right, let us not tarry here longer than we must. We need to bury Herr Dietrich and fill in the pit, should we do two tasks as one?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 22, 2006)

When the road is clear and the bodies, including Dietrich, have been buried, the caravan is at last able to move on.  By the evening, it reaches Immelscheld, another town that was sacked during the Storm of Chaos.  Captain Schiller stops the caravan outside the ruins and sets guards and camp as usual.  There's a palpable sense of relief among the refugees that had seen the mess at the crossroads.  "Those poor souls from Delberz," mutters Hans to Granny Moescher as he settles in for dinner.  She says nothing in reply.

As you eat, you can see Schiller sending a handful of guardsmen into Immelscheld to look for supplies.  He notices you watching him.  "Is there anything you need?  My men would be happy to look for it while you relax tonight.  You've been more than helpful to us."


----------



## Lot (Jul 24, 2006)

Ottokar sits, more exhausted than he realized he was.

"Sir, I could use a spare shield or some light armor if any is available.  I know that times are tough but with all the dead, maybe something could be taken from one whom needs it no more."

Ottokar grimaces at the morbid idea of wearing something that someone died in.

"I carry precious cargo and staying alive will help it get to where it is going."

Ottokar settles in and his eyes start to close.  He suddenly sits back up with a start.

"Also, if your men come across a prayer book of Sigmar, I would appreciate it.  Times like this, we could all use some spiritual guidance."


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 26, 2006)

Winifred looks at Captain Schiller, "For the moment I am fine thank you. Though I could use any spare arrows you find, and if you happen to come across any broken down pistols I can see about getting them fixed in Middenheim."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jul 27, 2006)

Schiller nods and directs his men to look for the requested items in addition to general supplies.  Meanwhile, Granny tends to the orphans, getting them fed and telling them a bedtime story.

When they return (just before most of the camp has gone to sleep), they talk to Schiller briefly, and then to the party — they were able to find a prayer book of Sigmar, a battered wooden shield, and one score arrows, which they distribute to Ottokar and Winifred as desired.  After a quick meal of cold meat, they head off to bunk down or go on watch.  Granny finishes the story, herds the children into the wagon, and the camp is quiet...

...after you've all been asleep for a while, a child's cry splits the silence.  Soon the rest of the orphans have joined in, creating a veritable cacophany of wailing.  Exhausted refugees curse the interruption of their sleep, shouting for Granny Moescher to calm the children.  The only response is more crying.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 27, 2006)

Winifed slips out from under her horse and goes to investigate, <I'm not going to sleep until someone deals with this, so it might as well be me>


----------



## Lot (Aug 1, 2006)

Ottokar rises to his feet quickly upon hearing the children's disturbance.  His first instinct is annoyance.  _How come these people can't stay out of trouble?  Why do they always need rescuing or guidance?_  Ottokar shakes of his impatience, realizing that these people are in terrible need and that he is blessed to be in a position to possibly aid them.  Strapping his new shield in place, Ottokar heads to the source of the crying.  His hammer is drawn.  He sees Winifred on the way and nods to her.

"Here we go again, eh?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 2, 2006)

*Winifred, Ottokar*: The children are, as you might suspect, all awake, and Granny Moescher is nowhere to be seen.  A nearby guard, presumably one that was supposed to be on watch duty, looks shameful and kind of bewildered, "She's slipped off, but I never saw her leave."  He pauses before adding, sheepishly, that he "must have nodded off."

One of the children, a boy, rushes up to the two of you and starts babbling wildly.  The child's in tears and damn near incomprehensible, but you're able to piece together something about a dream about a black raven in the wagon with the orphans.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 4, 2006)

Winifred clams the orphan, Shh! It was just a dream, that's all it was." That done she looks at the soldier, unwilling to berate him, "We have had a hard time and been through much, you cannot be blamed. Please send our compliments to Hans and ask him if he can pick up her spoor."

      She looks at Ottokar, "Ravens, orphans and old women who go walking in the woods after dark. I'll go saddle my horse whilst Hans finds her trail. Sigmar only knows what trouble she might be in."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 9, 2006)

The soldier nods at Winifred and scurries off.  Meanwhile, another child, a bit older, says, just before you head off, "Granny Mo's been funny all day.  Since we stopped to clear the broken carts.  She cried -- I saw her!  She said it was just dust, but I know it weren't true.  She was crying about Fahndorf.  She said it was soldiers that did the burnin' but it was Graf Sternhaur that had the bloody hands."  He pauses.  "She said lots of bad words.  She said what's power for if you don't use it.  She said that the bird told her it was the right thing to do.  I heard her say it, and then she was all scary looking.  Like when Captain Schiller chopped up that Beastman who killed Frau Becker."[sblock]Anyone have anything they want to do, or are y'all just heading off to follow the path?[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Aug 9, 2006)

Ottokar listens intently to the child, then falls in next to Winifred.

"I think we need to have a long talk with Granny when we find her this time.

He adjusts the strap of his new shield and starts following the trail.


----------



## Insight (Aug 9, 2006)

Falandror joins the posse chasing down the errant granny.  He keeps an eye out for greenskins hiding among the thrushes.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 11, 2006)

"Thank you child. Perhaps when we find her, her motives may be clearer. However, first we have to find her." Winifred saddles up and heads out.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 11, 2006)

*n/t*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 11, 2006)

Hans finds the trail easily, and your group makes its way back towards the crossroads, before turning towards the ruins of Fahndorf.  After two hours, you reach the destroyed town.  In an empty field, you can see a huge bonfire, circled by dark animal shapes.  Chanting drifts across the air as the flames dance.  A shadowy shape is tossing things into the fire, causing it to change colour from red to blue to green.  Magic is in the air.  

Hans blinks.  "Granny?"


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 13, 2006)

Winifred looks at the tracker, "Hans, did you know Granny to be a magician?". 

      If the answer is "yes", then she'll stay where she is, however if the answer is "No" then:
"Then stick together, I don't like this in the slightest.", she draws her sword and edges her horse foward towards the fire


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2006)

Hans shakes his head.  "No."[sblock]*Wilphe*: What are you going to do when you get towards the fire?[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 13, 2006)

[sblock]Hope that everyone else is with me...









We'll, she'll get close enough to find out what the animals are, and if that is indeed Granny dancing around the fire[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 13, 2006)

[sblock]I'm going to do an opposed Ride/Perception test for you and Granny to see how close you can get.  (It's a test of your horsemanship, really, IMO, to get your mount to not clippity-clop too loudly.)[/sblock]*Winifred*: Granny turns at the sound of your horse, continuing her incantation, but making a quick gesture towards you.  The dark animals, which you recognize as wolves, attack.[sblock]Initiative from everyone.  Please let me know what you're going to do for two rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Aug 15, 2006)

Ottokar looks with horror and the magics at work, not understanding what to do when faced with such a display of chaos.  When the wolves move to attack, Ottokar feels his blood rush but also a sense of relief, for here is a danger he can understand.  Moving forward with his hammer and shield, Ottokar engages the first wolf he can get to.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative: 27

Round One:
Attack: 60 (miss)
Parry: 89 (fail)

Round Two:
Attack: 29 (hit), Damage: 8
Parry: 66(fail)[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 16, 2006)

Falandror, bow at the ready, fires at the closest wolf.

[sblock]
Init 1d10+50=53 
1d100=71 vs BS 41... MISS.
[/sblock]

Once the wolves close in, Falandror draws his Longsword and Dagger and attacks.

[sblock]
1d100=36  vs WS 33... MISS.
Man, I suck!
[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 17, 2006)

Winifred is slightly slow to react as the wolves head towards her, but she is resolved to ignore them, kicking her horse foward towards Granny. If the horse tramples any wolves on the way then all to the good. Her intent is to run down the crone with the her horse, if this works good, however even if Granny does get out of the way or the horse shies it should break her concentration on whatever she is trying to do.

[sblock]
Init = 32

I have no idea how to resolve this in the rules, maybe it's a charge attack using the horse as a weapon?
Anyway.
Here's a Ride Check = 56 FAIL
Retry with Fortune point = 24 SUCCESS (No point being Lucky if you don't use it)

That's only one round's actions, because I've no idea what might happen through trying this. The horse might bolt with her on it
or Throw her
or a wolf might leap up and bowl her of it

If it goes according to plan, she'll knock Granny over. However, there are several things that can go wrong with this plan.

Rolls:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Winifred&limit=on
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 18, 2006)

*Initiative*
53 Falandror
48 Wolves
44 Hans
32 Winifred
27 Lot

*Round 1*
Falandror opens the battle with a quick arrow shot at the nearest wolf, missing.  The three wolves leap at Hans, Falandror, and Lot, their teeth bared.  Only the one attacking the woodsman connects, but Hans's tough leather bracers keep the wolf's fangs at bay.  Nearby, Hans has no more success than the elf did.

Winifred spurs her horse through the melee, galloping past the wolves and the rest of you, and towards Granny Moescher.  The horse bears down on her.  She turns just as Winifred gets there, and the horse clips her left shoulder, dislocating it, and spinning the old woman like a top. [4 wounds]  Somehow, she keeps chanting and gesturing, however, and the ritual continues.  Back at the melee, Lot swings his hammer at a wolf and misses.

*Round 2*
Discarding his bow and drawing his blade, Falandror lunges at his combatant, yet misses again.  The wolves attack again, and this time, they connect with Falandror and Lot.  The elf takes a vicious body shot [12 wounds, Ulric's Fury: confirmed; Extra damage: 8 wounds; Critical Hit +6: 7], and falls to the ground, helpless, his entrails exposed, while the Sigmarite is bitten on the right forearm [8 wounds].  Hans hits his wolf, however, slashing it with his enormous axe.  You can all hear a satisfying crunch.[sblock]We'll leave it there while I wait for Wilphe's next move.  Note: Falandror has a 20% chance of dying each round because of the critical hit (heavy internal bleeding).  I just wanted to put that out there, so it wouldn't be a surprise if it did happen.  Also, Lot currently has 4 out of 12 wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 21, 2006)

Winifred's eye's narrow as she sees the elf fall and she tries to rally her remaing comrade, "Leave the wolves, kill the witch and whatever foul magic commands them will surely die with her." _<At least I hope that's the case, or we are pretty much screwed>_

       She wheels her horse around and makes another pass at Granny, her attack goes wide.

OOC:
[sblock]Charge attack: = 66 v 43, miss  http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=572325

Next actions:
Jump off the horse and grapple the woman. In the sense of jump off the horse AT the woman.
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=572333   = 94, not my best idea ever, still
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2006)

*Initiative*
53 Falandror (helpless)
48 Wolves
44 Hans
32 Winifred
27 Ottokar (NPCed for this round)

*Round 3*
The wolves continue to snap and growl as Granny continues chanting.  As her chanting reaches a crescendo, they bear down again.  Two of them attack the woodsman, both hitting, and the other bears down on Ottokar, also connecting.  Hans practically loses his right arm, collapsing from the shock, and Ottokar receives a paw to the head [1 wound].  Right about this time, Winifred rushes Granny again, to little effect.  A split second after Winifred's last pass, Granny stops chanting, and a large winged creature with an evil visage bursts from the fire and takes to the skies.  The wolves disappear back into the aether, and the old woman collapses.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 23, 2006)

Winfred drags herself up from where she has fallen and clambers over to Granny, "What did you do?", she looks at the greviously wounded Hanns and dying Falandror, "Sigmar help me, if you have any ounce of power left within you, you shall heal my friends or I shall toss you into the clensing fire myself."


----------



## Lot (Aug 23, 2006)

Ottokar tries to shrug off the last attack from the wolf and rushes toward Falandor.  Seeing the severity of the wound, he gasps yet his hands dig into the wound, trying to stop the bleeding.

"This is beyond my skill.  There is nothing I can do."

Despite his words, Ottokar continues trying.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry about the delay.  Thanks, Kajamba Lion, for taking over.  Ottokar will attempt a heal roll.  Heal Roll: 56 (failure).  Ottokar will spend a Fortune Point and try again.  Heal Roll: 74 (failed again).[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 23, 2006)

Granny says nothing in response to Winifred's questions.  Her eyes are glazed over and she has a slight smile on her face.  She breathes raggedly for a few moments, and, then, with an almost imperceptible shudder, dies.[sblock=OOC for Insight]If I'm correct, you can spend a Fate Point to avoid death, if you like, although there would be some sort of cost.  If not, and you'd like to continue playing, please feel free to make a new character.  This adventure's just about done, and it'd be easy to introduce another PC in either Middenheim or as one of the refugees, if you liked.[/sblock][sblock=OOC for Lot]No worries.  Somewhere along the line, I notice that I started referring to Ottokar by your screenname.  Oops.    Of course, now I'm mentally thinking of him as Lottokar.  [/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Aug 24, 2006)

[sblock]







			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC for Insight]If I'm correct, you can spend a Fate Point to avoid death, if you like, although there would be some sort of cost.  If not, and you'd like to continue playing, please feel free to make a new character.  This adventure's just about done, and it'd be easy to introduce another PC in either Middenheim or as one of the refugees, if you liked.[/sblock]



I'll just make a new character.  What I'll do is hang out until this one is finished up completely, then make a new one.  Maybe they meet him at Middenheim, or he's a refugee.  I'll come up with something.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lot (Aug 24, 2006)

Ottokar rises from his companion, unsatisfied with his efforts.  Struggling to his feet, he goes to check on Hans.  Looking at the man's ruined arm, Ottokar is reminded again of his lack of experience and ineptness.  He briefly looks over to Winfred.   

"This is terrible.  What is happening to us?" he mumbles in near-despair.  "Sigmar, give me stren-"

Ottokar pauses.  His god did not have pity on the weak, but expected strength from his servants.  Shaking off his self-disgust, Ottokar clenches his teeth in concentration and sees what he can do for Hans.

[sblock=OOC]Healing Roll: 16 (success)[/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 25, 2006)

Winifred silently curses her own helplessness and cradles the dying elf's head in her lap, "Do what you can Ottokar. No one can ask more."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Aug 26, 2006)

[sblock=OOC for Insight]Works for me.    Glad you'll stick with us.[/sblock]*Ottokar*: You very well may have saved Hans's life, as his breathing becomes more regular.  [recovers 1 wound]

*Winifred*: Falandror quietly passes in your arms.

Schiller receives the news of the events of the night with reserved stoicism.  "We'll find the children a home in Middenheim.  Not a word to them of this."  He sighs.  "I am thankful to all of you.  And sorry, too; your companion was just a stranger to us."  

Quiet burials are arranged for Falandror and Granny Moescher before the caravan returns on to Middenheim.  The rest of the journey is uneventful.  As you get closer to the city, you see more military patrols, and the threats of the Drakwald seem to recede.  At last you can see Ulricsberg, the great rock that serves as a foundation for Middenheim.  The flags of the Emperor and Count Todbringer fly proudly from the battlements.  Closing in on the city, you can see the devastation wrought by Achaon.  Mass graves are everywhere, and the walls are pitted and scarred.  Some half the city seems in ruin.  It appears that life will not get any easier in the City of the White Wolf.[sblock=OOC for Everyone]And that brings us to the end of "Through the Drakwald."  I'll be starting a new thread for the first part of _Ashes of Middenheim_, but in the meantime...

*Experience Points*
Ottokar...150 xp
Winifred...150 xp
[Insight's PC]...75 xp (start your next character with this much xp — that way he won't quite be starting from scratch)

Please annotate any changes you've made to your PCs in the OOC thread.  I'll also take comments and criticism there.  So far, I'm enjoying this a lot, folks.  [/sblock]


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 26, 2006)

As they enter the city, Winifred confides with Ottokar, "Well, we have a final task to carry out before that episode is done with. That relic must be returned as promised."


----------

